# new to the sport...



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

just bought the eastman outdoors reel and arrow set...do you real it in with your hands (with gloves on of course)...i also heard that tying the like on the back of the arrow is dangerous.

The reel screws into the stabilizer hole and isnt exactly a reel, its a round peice of aluminum that holds the line.

Any tips guys?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh the mighty spool. I recall those days vividly. Yes, with a spool you take in the line by hand after the shot (slow, tedious process, but effective nonetheless). I would recommend using a safety slide with it as well. Tying to the pack of the arrow is extremely dangerous and can cause the arrow to come back at the shooter or, at the least, snap off and splash into the lake.

For a beginner I say go for it and see if you like it. However, do yourself a favor and by an AMS retriever reel as soon as possible. Even if you don't know how much you are going to get into bowfishing, the simplicity of use and speed compared with the spool is outstanding. It will deffinately make your shooting more enjoyable.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nutt, I personally can't stand those spool gadgets. It's just not that practical. I know bear makes a combo that has what is basicly a zebco 808 reel that is attatched to a small peice of rod that attacthes to your bow. That is what I use. once you shoot you simply reel in like you would when fishing. Just my :2cents:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Shooting with one of the "windups" is tough on the hands. Expectially when you hit a big fish that has room to run. 

I dont like the retreivers. They are to slow for me and I dont like drgging fish in by hand.

Right now I am using a Muzzy spincast and am lovin it. I have shot over 150 Buffs this year over 20 pounds and havnt had abit of problem.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well to each his own. I don't like spincast because the few I have owned have caused me to lose fish, mainly because the drag busted on them. No, I'll stick with my retriever, but if you have had luck with the spincast, more power to ya! :beer:


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a AMS bottle and it works great! my cousins have one cheap bowfishing rig that you have to wind up by hand! i have shot 2-3 times before he gets his second!! the bottle works great! it holds all your line in really good!! ...good luck this year!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Well to each his own. I don't like spincast because the few I have owned have caused me to lose fish, mainly because the drag busted on them. No, I'll stick with my retriever, but if you have had luck with the spincast, more power to ya! :beer:


that or you forget to release the line ill keep my retriever as well


----------

